# 2 tier pergola, material question



## platinumaaa (Nov 25, 2019)

hello all, building a 2-tier trellis at my house. i will have a screenwall across the back to conceal woods and also give opportunity to some nice wall features. i have a couple of questions (im in florida)

- i was thinking of some type of composite wall with little to no gap, similiar to SAMPLE-1/SAMPLE-2, probaby 8"-12" wide material. anyone have any suggestions where i can find something like this?

- for the upper feature in the center section, i was thinking something similiar to SAMPLE-3, (changing material and spacing from center high wall). it will have vertical alum posts that extend down into the composite feature. anyone have any suggestions where i can find something like this? i would like this to be aluminium, flat black. maybe this can be constructed at a local alum shop too

- for the decking, i know trex is the king, but super expensive too. any recommendatoions of an alternative to to trex? im thinkin 6"+ wide boards

any suggestions on what to use beside a composite wall board (alternate design)? i thought about mcnichols screenwall material on top of some type of larger board/panel material. any suggestions on another direction to go in would be appreciated.

i attached a plan, elevation and also a picture of the current state.


thanks for the help!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

